# High Ping on TIME WARNER CABLE MODEM



## irish614

I'm not sure what's going on or how to tweak it, but I try playing Battlefield 2 and punkbuster keeps booting me saying I have to high of a ping, really annoying and I can't figure out how to keep my ping any lower, I don't run hardly any background programs, except the essentials. I have the modem that is the All-In-One Package, I'm not sure if you guys are familiar with it but any help would be appreciated. Also I have DMZ enabled on my Linksys wireless router.


----------



## heyman421

wireless.......

use a wired computer for gaming

that or find a hub that's closer to you


----------



## Geoff

Make sure you join servers that are close to you.  If you live in say, California, then by joining servers in other countries, or even the east coast, your going to have high pings.


----------



## irish614

I am playing on a wired computer, that would be my downstairs computer, its run directly to the cable modem, but I have the wired computer going to the wireless router, thats the only way i can stay connected on the computer thats wired to the modem. in other words I am playing on a wired computer, not wireless


----------



## leet6thgrader

battlefield 2 has buggy netcode anyways.. what are the pings you are getting?


----------



## cryption

wireless shouldn't make a difference anyway ... i do all my gaming wirelessly; in fact all my computers are connected via wireless.


----------



## irish614

leet6thgrader said:


> battlefield 2 has buggy netcode anyways.. what are the pings you are getting?


some of the pings I'm getting are 150's to like 220


----------



## heyman421

cryption said:


> wireless shouldn't make a difference anyway ... i do all my gaming wirelessly; in fact all my computers are connected via wireless.



It doesn't necessarily cause problems, but if you were having a problem, that's an easy source to rule out.

That's the only reason i suggested he try a wired computer.


----------



## heyman421

What kind of speed test results are you getting on said modem?

Are you actually getting your supposed line speed?

I mean, if you have the 5mb/s package, are you atleast getting in the 4.5+ range when you do speedtests?

And what kind of wiring do you have going to your modem?  Is it only a short wire between the wall and the modem?  Or are you using a longer cord?

And what's the cable routing like in your house/apartment?  Any old splitters, etc.  or is everything nice new stuff, provided by warner, and actually designed for carrying a digital signal?


----------



## cryption

run a bandwidth test and lets see what you get.  At one point my cable modem was really slow.  I called roadrunner and when they came out they round an anthill in my cable box the size OF said box.  The ants were shorting it out.


----------



## irish614

cryption said:


> run a bandwidth test and lets see what you get.  At one point my cable modem was really slow.  I called roadrunner and when they came out they round an anthill in my cable box the size OF said box.  The ants were shorting it out.


http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/ 
found this website, tried it out and it said I'm receiving 1.3 megabits per second
Communications 1.3 megabits per second
Storage 162.5 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 6.3 seconds
Subjective rating Good

I've run it a few times and its giving me different readings. The first was 2.2, then 1.3 and my final one was 1.7. Wondering how I can boost this up and get what I'm paying for. My modem is right under my computer desk so I dont think theres a problem with ants in mine, maybe just a bad wire connecting to it or something.


----------



## Trizoy

1.3 is plenty, try connecting to closer servers, or disabling any programs you are not using when playing. This includes antivirus, and other junk. ONLY the game should be running.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I too use Time Warner and have(I think)the same modem as you and my pings for bf2 are around 20-60 BUT I've located good servers that are close to me and bookmarked them and they are the only ones I play in if I go to servers that are located too far away I'll get the 150-200 ping range.


----------



## heyman421

do you know what download speed you're paying for?

I know in my area, the slowest roadrunner available is 3mbps


----------



## cryption

in houston our roadrunner was 1.5, and the speeds you are getting are far from bad.  That should for sure be enough to game on.  When selecting a game, organize your servers by ping and join one with the lowest ping.

And the ants were in the switch box in my back yard.  It was a mess.


----------



## Dantera

Hmm, I'm in Charlotte, NC and have been experiencing the same thing (BF2 High Pings on Roadrunner). It's almost like it is throttling (pings jump up and down in game it is very choppy then its' ok, etc) I have done the following upgraded hardware  P4 3.4ghz, 2 gig ram, invidia 6900 (256meg). uninstalled and reinstalled BF2, ran full systems scans, deactivated all processes not needed, run broadband tests and I'm still seeing pings jump all over the place I can refresh at the server list screen and the pings will go from 42, 68, 120, 260, 584, 686 then go down and repeat. I called Time Warner and he ran some tests and did see one packet fail but subsquent tests showed none fail. I have no problems surfing and my Download speed: 4912KPS, upload: 368KPS (although i tried again and got in the 2400 down and 196 up...hmm). Anyway, while talking to the tech he mentioned that they have had other callers recently (5-6) complaining about the same thing with BF2146. He said some of the other techs play BF series and have not had issues so they are stumped. It's almost to the point I can't play as I'm getting kicked (punkbuster) for high pings. This all seemed to start for me around the same time this thread was started...Hopefully it's just temporary. Anyone else seeing this or have any ideas??? Thanks,


----------



## Trizoy

Sounds like an ISP problem, but they wont admit it fully.


----------

